# No weapons ban.



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I just heard that there will be no weapons ban in proposed legislation. Good day for the good guys.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I dont have weapons. As i m not a solider. Just sporting guns here! 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

supercanoe said:


> I just heard that there will be no weapons ban in proposed legislation. Good day for the good guys.


News reported that Senate Majority Leader, Harry Reid, will be proposing a senate bill that includes gun legislation without assault weapons specifications because there is not enough support for it.

I'll bet they go after ammunition with restrictions on internet sales, quantity restrictions, and additional taxeslevied on all sales. I hope not but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah, not "no ban" but not Feinstin's proposal. The fight isn't over yet though.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

They will keep trying in so many ways! Ant the first time we fail to step forward they'll get it. So a constant vigilance is necessary!


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

viper1 said:


> I dont have weapons. As i m not a solider. Just sporting guns here!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


ONE HELL OF A STATEMENT!

http://youtu.be/XwkTb6SMElw/


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Hopefully prices get back to sanity and we can start finding ammo again.

http://youtu.be/XwkTb6SMElw/


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

viper1 a constant vigilance is necessary![/QUOTE said:


> Oh so very true Viper1
> 
> Our Representatives, Senators
> Writing them and tell them you are a one issue voter.
> ...


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

viper1 said:


> I dont have weapons. As i m not a solider. Just sporting guns here!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


All guns are weapons in the eyes of those in power

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

billk said:


> News reported that Senate Majority Leader, Harry Reid, will be proposing a senate bill that includes gun legislation without assault weapons specifications because there is not enough support for it.
> 
> I'll bet they go after ammunition with restrictions on internet sales, quantity restrictions, and additional taxeslevied on all sales. I hope not but I'm not holding my breath.


Prices wont go down on ammo until proposals like this stops.it scares everyone into buying it while they can.What i want to know,is when is this knee jerk reaction and smoke screen legislation going to stop hiding the real issue-----how to keep our children safe in school.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

fredg53 said:


> All guns are weapons in the eyes of those in power
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Well that's the problem these days. Every one worrying about what the others say. Truth is what I think in my eyes! And if i have to shot some one then that one gun i use becomes a weapon. No that's my thinking. and opinions are what makes the world go around. LOL!


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

viper1 said:


> Well that's the problem these days. Every one worrying about what the others say. Truth is what I think in my eyes! And if i have to shot some one then that one gun i use becomes a weapon. No that's my thinking. and opinions are what makes the world go around. LOL!


Sporting gun, assault rifle, handgun, muzzleloader, BB gun, Paintball marker, pocket knife, motor vehicle, pointy stick, a rock, the letter opener in my desk drawer, or the pencil in my hands...

They're all weapons under certain circumstances - it's just that some are much more effective than others.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

It's human nature, people that don't own or use guns, see no issue with banning them because it doesn't affect them in their minds. You won't see someone who owns guns want to ban them because it will effect them.

It's like people who don't eat meat, they want the rest of us to stop eating it.

People like to lead, think the way they live their life is the correct way, and if something conflicts with it, they try to get others to follow. Think religion, everyone wants you to convert, even if you already have a strong belief, they feel their way is the only correct way.

This latest attempt to ban was defeated because the dems knew several were up for re-election, it forced some of them in pro gun states to give an answer, if they voted for the ban, they knew they'd be out of a job, it's that easy.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

viper1 said:


> They will keep trying in so many ways! Ant the first time we fail to step forward they'll get it. So a constant vigilance is necessary!


AMEN!!! We just got back from The Second Amendment March in Lansing Michigan. Keep writing, calling and making your stance be known!!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

So what bill do you think they are going to try to slide a ban in on the backside? Thats where we need top be watching... They will try and hide it into something stupid like national j-walking legislation.

http://youtu.be/XwkTb6SMElw/


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

jlami said:


> So what bill do you think they are going to try to slide a ban in on the backside? Thats where we need top be watching... They will try and hide it into something stupid like national j-walking legislation.
> 
> http://youtu.be/XwkTb6SMElw/


Fienstien said she would try to slide her wonderful plan in the backside.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

I've got something for her to slide... 










A hockey puck! Bwahahaha!

http://youtu.be/XwkTb6SMElw/


----------



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)

Fiensteins become worse than this guy.. Shes not going away!


----------



## Thor (May 3, 2012)

fredg53 said:


> All guns are weapons in the eyes of those in power
> 
> Power is a weapon. Guns are just "checks and balances"


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

How many more years until a republican is back in office?...


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Socom said:


> How many more years until a republican is back in office?...


Good luck charlie it is pretty much over.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Socom said:


> How many more years until a republican is back in office?...


I don't know how much that matters. That one guy that just lost to the current guy signed the first AWB in the country in 1994.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

And they are now spouting off about how universal background checks have a 90% approval rating. This is complete and total BS and is more dangerous than many realize. This will lead to defacto registration which will lead to confiscation. This is NO compromise, wake up people these a$$hats need to be stopped and slapped down hard. Enforce the multitude of laws we already have and leave it at that. Not one inch should be given to knee jerk bs feel good pinko commies!


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Well said Scallop.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Socom said:


> How many more years until a republican is back in office?...


I don't think you will never see them in power again... The past year I saw a lot of people turn against them, myself included. (after 68 years of being red)


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Socom said:


> How many more years until a republican is back in office?...


Best answer for that is when they get off their lazy behinds and show up for the polls. The voting turn out is horrible in this country. But the crying and complaining is 100%
Every time I ask some one who they voted i get the same answer why bother. Well you see why now. I wish voting was mandatory and think it should be. maybe then people would accept the responsibility for their leaders. Which ever party it should be.
Just another example of whats wrong with this country. We blame the leaders we either put in or dont vote for. We cant take the responsibility for our actions as use to be. 
I hope this dont violate the POS of political as I am not taking a stand for either except to say what ever happens is all our faults.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

I dident think we talked politics on here?


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Really its not politics! It talking about cry babies and people not full filling their oblications . Dont care who votes for who. Thats politics. Just tired of people who dont vote thinking their opionon counts. Lol. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

viper1 said:


> Really its not politics! It talking about cry babies and people not full filling their oblications . Dont care who votes for who. Thats politics. Just tired of people who dont vote thinking their opionon counts. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


 I wasent referring to your post or I would have quoted it.i was referring to all the other posts on this thread.pretty shure that was politics.read them once more.yep its politics.I know its been a long boring winter,but just dont want to see this site turn into that crap.telling someone who they should vote for is going to far,and doesent belong on here.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

viper1 said:


> Really its not politics! It talking about cry babies and people not full filling their oblications . Dont care who votes for who. Thats politics. Just tired of people who dont vote thinking their opionon counts. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


 I wasent referring to your post or I would have quoted it.i was referring to all the other posts on this thread.pretty shure that was politics.read them once more.yep its politics.I know its been a long boring winter,but just dont want to see this site turn into that crap.telling someone who they should vote for is going to far,and doesent belong on here. no matter what party you support.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

I do not see anyone arguing politics. This sub-forum is Guns and Ammo. We are discussing guns. There are some that are plotting, planning and salivating over taking a Constitutional right away. I do not care what color shirt they wear, if they are against our rights to keep and bear arms they need replaced pronto.

If you want to think whatever your personal choice of firearm is safe (truth be told there are NONE that are safe, they want to take them ALL) or are one that does not have any then go back to the fishing and other sections of the forum and stick your head back into the sand. Why come here to start trouble and whine?

If we the people do not wake up soon then it will not be long before it will be "we the subjects". That is a fact like it or lump it.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

scallop said:


> I do not see anyone arguing politics. This sub-forum is Guns and Ammo. We are discussing guns. There are some that are plotting, planning and salivating over taking a Constitutional right away. I do not care what color shirt they wear, if they are against our rights to keep and bear arms they need replaced pronto.
> 
> If you want to think whatever your personal choice of firearm is safe (truth be told there are NONE that are safe, they want to take them ALL) or are one that does not have any then go back to the fishing and other sections of the forum and stick your head back into the sand. Why come here to start trouble and whine?
> 
> If we the people do not wake up soon then it will not be long before it will be "we the subjects". That is a fact like it or lump it.


 not shure if i meant you either but if the shoe fits.... i agree with most of what was in this thread until people started to say"vote this way or that way".my point is its not just on side or one party. when its assumed that is the case,that is politics. not here to start trouble like i stated in the other thread,dont want to see this site turn into a campain trail for someone.read the forum rules maybe that will help you understand what i mean.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

tadluvadd said:


> not shure if i meant you either but if the shoe fits.... i agree with most of what was in this thread until people started to say"vote this way or that way".my point is its not just on side or one party. when its assumed that is the case,that is politics. not here to start trouble like i stated in the other thread,dont want to see this site turn into a campain trail for someone.read the forum rules maybe that will help you understand what i mean.


Yep problem today is every one has to agree with the few. If we had a problem with some one we were taught to keep our mouths shut and move on. Why say any thing? So what happens is we have minority's taking our right away. and Im not being racial. Just groups like anti gun,anti christian and others i cant mention on here. But Seems the ones who think their opinions matter and they can tell others what to do, well they complain the loudest. My self I dont care what they think,who you vote for or if your an atheist or not. Only a weak person would let opinions against yours get you involved.
I belong to no party and vote how i want. I worship God in a Baptist church, I value my family and my country. And if you ask me directly I will tell you the truth. So if you dont want to hear it dont comment. My domain is my property, and my family and my bodies. Violate them and any thing I got might seriously hurt you. When people use a gun its cause it was there and easy. But a pencil or any thing can be just as deadly. Dont like that will go suck a lemon!


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

viper1 said:


> Best answer for that is when they get off their lazy behinds and show up for the polls. The voting turn out is horrible in this country. But the crying and complaining is 100%
> Every time I ask some one who they voted i get the same answer why bother. Well you see why now. I wish voting was mandatory and think it should be. maybe then people would accept the responsibility for their leaders. Which ever party it should be.
> Just another example of whats wrong with this country. We blame the leaders we either put in or dont vote for. We cant take the responsibility for our actions as use to be.
> I hope this dont violate the POS of political as I am not taking a stand for either except to say what ever happens is all our faults.


Thats a good point, viper. I teach government and our voter turnout for our "democracy" is 60% . Most of that percentage is people 65 and older. Those under 25 are at under 25% turnout! Its really interesting if you watch those exit poll numbers come in during presidential elections. There are only ever half of the total population of an area that ever come in, its ridiculous. 

Now, when will a Republican come back in? Not sure, but for the Reds its not looking good any time soon. They are a party that resists the evolution and changes necessary to accommodate a changing U.S. population. What Republicans are doing is alienating more and more of the U.S. population. The ultra-conservatives are currently running the party. They are very worried about appealing to their fellow party members and their constituents so they keep their jobs after the next election. I'm a conservative, but man, they do need to make some changes or they're going to lose the next election, and the next, and the next IMO...


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

viper1 said:


> Yep problem today is every one has to agree with the few. If we had a problem with some one we were taught to keep our mouths shut and move on. Why say any thing? So what happens is we have minority's taking our right away. and Im not being racial. Just groups like anti gun,anti christian and others i cant mention on here. But Seems the ones who think their opinions matter and they can tell others what to do, well they complain the loudest. My self I dont care what they think,who you vote for or if your an atheist or not. Only a weak person would let opinions against yours get you involved.
> I belong to no party and vote how i want. I worship God in a Baptist church, I value my family and my country. And if you ask me directly I will tell you the truth. So if you dont want to hear it dont comment. My domain is my property, and my family and my bodies. Violate them and any thing I got might seriously hurt you. When people use a gun its cause it was there and easy. But a pencil or any thing can be just as deadly. Dont like that will go suck a lemon!


I agree with you 100%... I am 26 years old and have voted since I was aloud to. I don't think its. Republican or Democrats fault its both of.theirs to share. We live in a messed up world.. and times are not getting any better ..as a whole we are getting shafted and the crookedness and greed must stop ....BTW I love our country and am just speaking my mind

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Northern1 said:


> Thats a good point, viper. I teach government and our voter turnout for our "democracy" is 60% . Most of that percentage is people 65 and older. Those under 25 are at under 25% turnout! Its really interesting if you watch those exit poll numbers come in during presidential elections. There are only ever half of the total population of an area that ever come in, its ridiculous.
> 
> Now, when will a Republican come back in? Not sure, but for the Reds its not looking good any time soon. They are a party that resists the evolution and changes necessary to accommodate a changing U.S. population. What Republicans are doing is alienating more and more of the U.S. population. The ultra-conservatives are currently running the party. They are very worried about appealing to their fellow party members and their constituents so they keep their jobs after the next election. I'm a conservative, but man, they do need to make some changes or they're going to lose the next election, and the next, and the next IMO...


There is not much left for the traditional US to give away. The producers are taxed to the limits, financially sucked dry. The media and the dems robbed us of our dignity. Moral standards are non existent and our children is not ours to raise any more. What more can we give to please the demanding takers? We are becoming outnumbered and hopeless.
.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

tadluvadd said:


> I dident think we talked politics on here?


I guess some days you can and some days you can't


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

bobk said:


> I guess some days you can and some days you can't


What's your suggestion bobk...More moderating? Less? Free for all?


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

To be talking politics is trying to change votes. To me its stupid online. People arent really impressed with one line opioions. Personaly i dont care which side people vote for as both have good and bad. After all were only human so how can either side pick all the right ones. I just wish the US vote had enough people to show at the real feelings. 
By the way i think for the most parts mods are fine here. Just wish some people wouldnt make your job more like baby sitters. Some men will need their mothers guidence forever.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Net said:


> What's your suggestion bobk...More moderating? Less? Free for all?


Net, my suggestion is that you just be consistent.You yourself have nuked posts that have had much less politics in them than this one. I'm all for talking about this very important subject.


----------

